# Hundeteich



## margit (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen
bin neu hier und möchte gern Informationen zum Bau vom eben diesem Hundeteich. Habe bereits ausgegraben und das Teichvlies gelegt. Warte noch auf die Folie. Mein Problem ist nach wie vor die Teichumrandung da mein Hund ja ständig ein und aus springt. Sollte für sie problemlos sein und trotzdem nach etwas tollem ausschauen. Gefallen würde mir Holzumrandung weiss aber nicht ob sich das bewerkstelligen lässt. Ist einwenig unförmig.


----------



## zoe (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit  

huch........... Hundekrallen und Folie? 
Ich hoffe das verträgt sich. Mir fällt da gerade nur ein schräger Holzsteg, der unter die Wasseroberfläche reicht ein........ : aber du bekommst bestimmt noch bessere Antworten  

Auf jeden Fall erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum  

liebe Grüße
zoe


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Ihr Nachtschwärmer. 

Ich würde die Folie von oben auf jeden Fall schützen! Am stabilsten ist dafür sicherlich die Ufer- oder Verbundmatte der Firma www.naturagart.de.
Und den Teich würde ich einfach flach auslaufen lassen (zumindest an der hauptsächlich genutzten Zugangseite). Das schont die Hundeknochen/-gelenke.

Wie hast Du Dir das denn überhaupt vorgestellt? Sollen da noch Pflanzen rein oder soll es einfach nur eine "Badegelegenheit" werden, bei der dann immer mal das Wasser gewechselt werden müßte? Wie groß wird er? Wie oft wird er genutzt? Hast Du Fotos davon?

Erzähl mal etwas mehr. 
Achso, eh ich es vergesse: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## margit (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Annett danke für die prompte Antwort. Also habe einfach angefangen zu graben. Jetzt ist die Grube 4m lang und 2.8 breit und 70 cm tief.  Der Teich wird hauptsächlich genutzt von meinem Hund. Möchte aber ein Wasserspiel und ein paar Spots im und um den Teich herum anbringen. Pflanzen nur im Wasser. Rundherum nützt es wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel. Fotos habe ich erst 2 mal schauen ob ich die hierher schicken kann. 
Die Bilder sind jetzt auf meinem PC und weiss jetzt nicht wie ich sie hierher bimen...... kann  Gruss Margit


----------



## margit (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Zoe Danke für das Willkommen.


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

schau mal hier in die Anleitung wegen der Fotos.
Das schafft eigentlich jeder.


----------



## Haitu (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,

mit dem Problem Hund und Teich muss ich mich auch noch herumschlagen.
Um die Folie vor den Hundekrallen zu schützen sagt mir Annett´s Vorschlag schon einmal zu.
Dann denke ich, dass Hunde ja Opportunisten sind und den leichtesten Weg wählen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen den Teichrand rings herum zu bepflanzen und nur die von mir gewollte und geschützte Stelle öffen lasse.
Eigenlich sollten die Hunde dann von selber diesen Weg in den Teich hinein und heraus nehmen.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi zusammen,

also das schützen der Folie ist sehr sehr wichtig.

Was aber noch viel schlimmer ist, der Hund (zumindest unser) hat auch sämtliche Pflanzen als Spielzeug angesehen....
ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie der Teich aussah.

Nun ist der Teich mit Schnüren "eingezäunt", der Hund bleibt draussen:, zwar nicht immer aber immer öfter!


----------



## margit (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen  Habe jetzt einwenig mehr Zeit zum schreiben. Die Idee einen Teich zu graben kam mir letztes Jahr. Meine Hündin liebt Wasser über alles. Bin berufstätig und habe einen 3 Männerhaushalt, Hasen und natürlich meinen Liebling Gioia. Da ich die Hundehaltung ziemlich ernst nehme und immer in den Sommermonaten die gleiche Situation ist am Morgen wo's am schönsten wäre zum laufen muss ich arbeiten, nachmittags einfach zu heiss gibt nur Waldspaziergänge aber bis dahin sind wir fast einem Hitzeschlag nahe. Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen einen Teich für Gioia zu bauen. Damit sich sich abkühlen und auch ihrem Spieltrieb Steine herauszuholen nachkommen kann. Dieser Teich wird ausschliesslich zu diesem Zweck genutzt. Wahrscheinlich werden auch Nachbarkinder darin herumhüpfen. Habe mir so einiges aus einer Zeitschrift herausgeschrieben. Pumpe, Skimmer, Böschungsmatten div. Leuchten, Steinfolie, etc Was brauch ich wirklich.... bin einwenig überfordert mit den Angeboten. Möchte einen Teich der mir nicht zuviel Arbeit macht und trotzdem sollte er nach etwas ausschauen.


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo

sehr schön !

endlich mal wieder jemand der seinen Teich den Tieren anpassen will und nicht wie so oft anders herum  

auch wenn es diesmal nicht um 10 Kois auf 1qm geht ! 


ich würde den Teich erstmal genau so weiter bauen ! 

schön mit Kappilarsperre , vielleicht einer abgetrennten Sumpfzone
oder einen Teil als Pflanzenfilter ,äh bewachsenem Bodenfilter
ohne Wasserüberstand.

und ich würde eine *flache ! breite* Rampe in den Teich bauen.

so vielleicht  

das hätte den Vorteil kein Volumen zu verlieren und
die Hund wären gänzlich von der Folie und dem Rand weg

die Rampe wurde ich aus Stahl oder Eiche bauen und mit Knüppelholz
oder Schwartenbrettern belegen 

auf keinen Fall imprägniertes Holz !

mfG

Meiner kann schwimmen ,

sieht aber keinen Sinn darin !


----------



## Silke (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo,
wir haben auch einen Hund, aber der ist nicht so wasserverrückt (zum Glück). Wir haben ihm - genau wie unseren Kindern  - gleich vom ersten Mal an beigebracht, dass er nur an der dafür vorgesehenen Stelle rein und raus darf. Natürlich hat er es am Anfang auch mal woanders versucht, dann aber schnell kapiert, wie der Hase läuft. Außen könntest du Büsche pflanzen, damit er nicht in Versuchung gerät. Den Rand würde ich unbedingt mit sehr dickem Vlies oder Böschungsmatte belegen. Wenn er auch noch tief taucht sogar den ganzen Teich auslegen. Damit auch deine Pflanzen ganz bleiben, könntest du diese Bereiche irgendwie "einzäunen", damit dein Hund es dort gar nicht erst versucht. In "seinem" Bereich werden kaum Pflanzen heil bleiben. Die Einstiegsrampe finde ich sehr gut. Das wird ihm auch gefallen.
Ansonsten bau den Teich einfach so weiter.


----------



## margit (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

hi
toll wie das hier funktioniert, wenn bloss auch im Alltag alles so schnell ginge. lach. Danke jedenfalls für die Tipps. Wäre noch zu klären wie ich das Wasser am besten sauber halten kann. Habe eigentlich keine Lust ständig Chemikalien oder Klärer,Schlamm minus Algenvernichter, Sauerstoffstabilisierer, Härtegrad messen und weiss ich nicht was es sonst noch alles gibt. Brrr 
 Kann ich die Wasserpflanzen eigentlich in so Körbe geben und diese dann einfach ins Wasser stellen oder muss ich sie am Grund drunten fixieren. Werde am Rand wahrscheinlich so Böschungstaschen anmachen und diese bepflanzen. Weiss aber noch nicht genau was...

Was haltet ihr von Steinfolie die ich über den Rand hängen lassen könnte, damit die Folie geschützt bleibt. Es gibt verdammt viele Sachen die mir gefallen würden aber schlussendlich wird es ein Teich für den Hund grins

Margit


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von Steinfolie die ich über den Rand hängen lassen könnte....
> 
> Margit


 
Hi Margit,

auf *keinen* Fall!!

Die Steinchen lösen sich recht schnell von dem Folienträger , leider habe ich auch die Erfahrung machen müssen.

Sehr teuer und für solche Vorhaben nicht zu gebrauchen-ist nur etwas für´s Auge.


----------



## margit (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

hi Thorsten

ok ein Punkt kann gestrichen werden. Danke  Margit


----------



## margit (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

 Hallo zusammen
also jetzt wäre das mit der Kapillarsperre noch zu klären. Habe mich einwenig durch eure Informationen durchgewühlt. Hilfe... komme zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis. Ist es denn zwingend diese Sperre zu machen. Könnte ich nicht den Rand nur mit flachen Steinen belegen. Oh Mann da hab ich mir was angetan 
Irgendwie ist jetzt die Luft raus vom vielen buddeln. Habe alles ganz alleine ausgegraben. Meine lieben Männer haben vielleicht mal den Schubkarren entleert. hu das wärs mal bis zum nächsten Schritt.

Gruss Margit


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> .........
> Kann ich die Wasserpflanzen eigentlich in so Körbe geben und diese dann einfach ins Wasser stellen oder muss ich sie am Grund drunten fixieren. Werde am Rand wahrscheinlich so Böschungstaschen anmachen und diese bepflanzen. Weiss aber noch nicht genau was...
> .....



Hallo

wie wär´s wenn Du zur Wasserpflege Entengrütze verwendest

eine Bepflanzung egal wie , könnte bei so einem Wasserschwein 
immer zum Spielen verleiten  

 

Da du ja von allen Seiten gut ran kommst sollte das Herausfischen von zuviel __ Entengrütze (falls nötig) ja kein Problem sein .

und Teiche mit Lemna Minor sehen immer noch besser aus als ein leerer ,möglicherweise
veralgter "Hundeteich"  

Deinem Hund wird es gefallen !

   

mfG


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> :.......
> . Ist es denn zwingend diese Sperre zu machen. .........





Ja !



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> :.......
> Könnte ich nicht den Rand nur mit flachen Steinen belegen. Oh Mann da hab ich mir was angetan .....



ja schon ,  aber die auslaufenden Falten werden ein Leben lang Wasser "ziehen"  und Du Dich ein Leben lang ärgern !  

die Kapilarsperre ,   DIE kannst Du dann mit flachen Steinen tarnen 

oder google mal unter RASENKANTE(N)  da findest Du bestimmt was ,mit dem man schnell und günstig eine funktionssichere Kapillarsperre bauen kann .

WICHTIG !

die Folie erst abschneiden wenn alles befüllt ist und funktioniert !

mfG



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> :....... Meine lieben Männer haben vielleicht mal den Schubkarren entleert. .....



Wer kocht bei Euch ?  

setz dich durch !


----------



## moglerin (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wie wär´s wenn Du zur Wasserpflege Entengrütze verwendest



Hallo margit,

Vorsicht: ich hatte auch mal einen "wasserverrückten" Hund, der einmal in einen Teich voller __ Entengrütze gesprungen ist - anschließend hatte ich keinen schwarzen Hund, sondern einen grünen    - es hat Stunden gedauert, bis ich aus seinem langen Fell alle Reste entfernt hatte!  

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## margit (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

@ Karsten: also wegen meinen Männern da lässt sich schwer noch was machen. Sie nehmen sich nunmal ein Beispiel an ihrem Vater und der wurde halt verwöhnt vom Mama. Ich hab mein bestes versucht es zu ändern, aber wie du siehst ohne Erfolg. Ist aber weiter nicht schlimm. Rest stimmt ja  das mit denEntendingsda ist das dein Ernst??? soviele kleine grüne Dinger weiss nicht ob ich das will. Dann lieber Pflanzen und wenn mein Hund sie halt mal rausreisst. 
Wenn es draussen nicht ständig regnen würde, mein Teich ist bereits 20 cm gefüllt obwohl nur das Vlies drin ist. So ein Mist. Also dann gib mir doch eine Anleitung wie ich die Kapillarsperre machen soll. Danke


Lieben Gruss
Margit


----------



## margit (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

@ moglerin: danke für den Tipp.

Lieben Gruss
Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo allerseits,

also, das ist hier mit Abstand der lustigste Thread. Ich lach mich hier schlapp

@ Susanne: Du hast nicht zufällig ein Bild von Deinem Hund gemacht, oder?  

@ Karsten: Deiner sieht auch cool aus mit dem Entengrützen-Bart   Auch wenn er so schaut, als ob er noch nicht sicher ist, ob ihm das wirklich gefällt

@ Margit: Hut ab! Dafür, dass  Du das ganz alleine machst, ist das echt ein Oschi. Finde ich super.  Ich habe mich bei uns um das Buddeln gedrückt. Das war mir echt zu schwer (aber dafür musste ich immer Unkraut jäten  )


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit.

Schau mal hier, was Dir davon am ehesten zusagt.
Man kann das auch alles noch abwandeln, aber vom Prinzip her muss die Folie mit ihrem Ende senkrecht stehen, sonst wuchert der Rasen oder andere Pflanzen in den Teich und ziehen Dir das Wasser raus.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Annett,

hm...dazu hätte ich auch eine Frage. Ich habe das mit der Kapillar-Sperre eigentlich ganz ordentlich gemacht und sie zwischen zwei Steinreihen hochgeklappt. Aber bei mir wachsen sowohl Rasen darüber Richtung Teich, als auch die Teichpflanzen raus (siehe Bild). Eigentlich fand ich das bisher gut, weil so die Steinreihen zuwachsen, die ich nicht wirklich "schön" finde. Zieht das auch das Wasser heraus? Teilweise haben wir bei warmen Wetter 10-15 cm Wasserstand-Differenz. Bisher dachte ich, das kommt von der Verdunstung.


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke,

10-15cm in welcher Zeit ist da die Frage... (Ich habe so um die 5cm oder auch mal etwas mehr auf mehrere Tage bis Wochen, je nach Wetterlage und Niederschlagsmenge auch mal einen Überschuß, so wie derzeit.)
Prinzipiell ziehen diese Pflanzen ganz sicher Wasser aus dem Teich. Warum sollen sie sich die "Arbeit" machen, aus dem trockenen Boden Wasser zu saugen, wenn sie es auch einfacher haben können?
Mit Ihren Wurzeln halten sie dann zusätzlich noch Substrat fest oder die Ameisen bauen dort mit Erde "Brücken" über die senkrechte Folie hinweg.. und schon hast Du sogenannte Dochte, die Dir den Teich leerziehen.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Na, ich würde sagen innerhalb einer vollen Woche Sonnenschein. So ganz genau habe ich noch nicht darauf geachtet. Wir haben erst einmal Wasser nachgefüllt. Das war dieses Jahr nach dieser langen Trockenperiode im April. Im Moment bildet Teichwasser und Wasser draußen eher eine Einheit  Es regnet hier ja unaufhörlich *grmpf*

Aber ich glaube, ich werde heute mal einen Kapillarsperren-Check vornehmen!

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## moglerin (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				Sternthaler13 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Susanne: Du hast nicht zufällig ein Bild von Deinem Hund gemacht, oder?



@Sternthaler13 : nee, Fotoapparat hatte ich (wie so üblich in solchen Situationen) natürlich nicht bei der Hand ...  

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Kurt (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

also- wenn Du einen Naturteich möchtest, Hund und Kinder darin spielen/plantschen können sollen, dann muß da noch eine vernünftige Klärung her. Sonst ist das für die Kinder zu gefährlich wegen hoher Keimbelastung und so.
Ich würde daneben einen bewachsenen "Bodenfilter" anbringen, der vorerst eingezäunt wird, wenn die Pflanzen (Wasserlilien/__ Schilf/__ Rohrkolben etc.) hoch und stark genug sind kann er ja wieder weg - und der Hund diese Pflanzen auch in ruhe läßt .
Zudem eine einfache und wasserschonende Umwälzung mit Schöpfrad oder -werk - ist für mich eine einfache und relativ billige "Klarwassergarantie".
Den Teichgrund mit 1 Ablauf möglichst glatt mit irgendwelchen Natursteinplatten ausmauern, damit wird die Folie geschützt und der Pflegeaufwand hält sich später in Grenzen.  Im Anhang der Link zu einem meiner Beiträge, wie ich mir noch immer eine kostengünstige Teichlösung vorstelle.

Der zusätzliche Aufwand wird Dich zwar jetzt erschrecken, aber im Anbetracht der zukünftigen Pflegeaufwendungen und Wasserverbrauchszahlen vielleicht doch zu überlegen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3697


----------



## margit (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

 also allen mal danke dir mir so spontan viele Dinge übers Teichbauen erzählen. Mein Kopf zerplatzt fast  na nicht ganz. Seht her meine Süsse kann sich jetzt schon gar nicht mehr von den 5 cm Wasser trennen.

Also geh ich jetzt mal ans Werk.
Lieben Gruss
aus der schöne schwyz


----------



## margit (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Kurt
danke fürs Info muss ich wirklich so nen Filter haben. Langt es nicht wenn ich verschiedene Pflanzen reintue und das Wasser kontrolliere. 

Lieben Gruss Margit


----------



## Kurt (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

für die Pflanzen brauchst Du ein Substrat, das der Hund sicher nicht schonen wird.  Ergebnis eine trübe Brühe.
Für den Hund geht das schon - nur die Kinder haben vielleicht ein Problem damit.   
Die Keimbelastung kann m.Wissens nach nur durch geeignetes Labor ermittelt werden, übliche Teststreifen zeigen da ja nur andere Werte wie PH, GH, NO usw. an.

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## margit (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Kurt
danke fürs Info. Ich möchte halt meinen Teich so natürlich wie möglich lassen und habs mir so vorgestellt, verschiendene Pflanzen rein, nicht zuviele da sonst mein Hund kein Platz zum plantschen hat. So gross ist er nämlich nicht. Der Teich natürlich.... Hund schon. Werde mal meine Nachbarin fragen wegen den Keimen. Sie ist zufällig Chemikerin.

Auch ein lieben Gruss vom Bodensee aber andere Seite
Margit


----------



## margit (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

also bei mir geht es im Moment nicht weiter. Meine Süsse findet das gar nicht gut.


Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,

ach, ich glaube, Dein Hund findet das "Loch" auch so spannend genug


----------



## margit (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
Ja sie sitzt ständig am "Pool" herum und starrt rein, ob sich was bewegt, wenn auch nur __ Fliegen oder so kleines Getier sich bis jetzt dort aufhält. Werde mir Mühe geben und weitermachen. Im Moment fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. 

Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Margit, was macht Dein Teich???? Gibt es Fortschritte, damit  Dein Hund endlich glücklich wird????


----------



## margit (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
leider nein.   Bin für 2 Wochen voll ausgebucht. Zuviele Termine halten mich vom Teich weg. Meine Gioia schaut vergeblich jeden Tag rein ob sich da was tut. Das Wasser von den letzten Regenfällen hat sich auch schon wieder in Luft aufgelöst. Aber er wird noch diesen Sommer fertiggestellt. 

Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Das arme Tier


----------



## margit (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Halli hallo

na schaut mich an. Bin ich nicht arrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmm. Immer nur reinschauen und nichts aber gar nichts gibts zu holen.

wuff wuff
gioia


----------



## Sternthaler13 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

  Tierquälerin!


----------



## margit (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

ja ja fühl mich ganz mies Handelt sich nur noch um Stunden. Wieviel das ist die Frage.  

Liebe Grüsse 
Margit


----------



## margit (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

endlich geht es weiter. Wird doch noch dieses Jahr fertig.:beeten:  Gioia hat es bereits aufgegeben jeden Tag in das Loch zu gaffen. Vollgas voraus. Werde aber ständig unterbrochen. Der Regen setzt so alle paar Minuten wieder ein. Hier noch zwei Bilder.


Eines muss ich schon mal sagen, hier drinnen ist es echt super. Manchmal wenn ich Zeit habe, lese ich so manchen Beitrag. Echt spannend. Und soviele tolle Bilder. Hut ab, der oder die dies zustande gebracht haben.

Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Na, so richtig erfolgreich sieht der Fortschritt auf diesen beiden Bildern aber nicht aus. Von wegen "endlich geht es weiter"  

Aber ich bin mal gespannt und bleibe am Ball á la "Big Sister ist watching you"


----------



## margit (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

also das ist doch schon was zumindest die Umrandung steht fast  Kann im Moment nicht soviel dazu beitragen, mein Rücken hat sich wieder mal kräftig gemeldet. Und Männer sind halt einfach langsamer   

Und hier noch die neuesten Bilder


Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## Uli (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

hallo margit,
was hast du denn da vor?das letzte bild sieht so ein bissel aus als wenn du den teich wieder mit schotter zugeschüttet hast.oder täuscht das auf dem foto?
gruß uli


----------



## zaphod (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo margit,
> was hast du denn da vor?das letzte bild sieht so ein bissel aus als wenn du den teich wieder mit schotter zugeschüttet hast.oder täuscht das auf dem foto?
> gruß uli



wollt ich auch schon sagen, hab mich aber nicht getraut: ::


----------



## margit (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zaphod und ulutzka

wegen Schotter, muss ja die Folie schützen wegen den Hundekrallen. Sonst gibt bald mal Löcher und das Wasser verschwindet so mir nichts dir nichts. Wurde rechts wo dann später der Eingang für den Hund sein soll leicht angemörtelt. Bild ist von oben fotografiert sieht wirkllich aus als sei er wieder voll.  

Liebe Grüsse 
Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Und wo ist Gioia????


----------



## margit (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

Sie darf vorerst nicht in den Garten. Nur Balkonia. Muss ja alles noch festwerden. Sie findet das aber gar nicht toll. Na ja geht jetzt wirklich nicht mehr lang. Wollen morgen mal Wasser reinlassen. Dann werde ich ihr erklären wo sich der Eingang befindet. Hoffe sie versteht mich mal.

Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

na, sie ist bestimmt schon ganz aufgeregt vor Vorfreude. Ich bin echt mal gespannt. Mach bloß Bilder


----------



## margit (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

klar mach ich welche. 

Liebe Grüsse und gute Nacht. Brauch doch noch meinen Schönheitsschlaf. Aber obs was nützt hm.............


Margit


----------



## Sternthaler13 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

...ich auch...war ein langer Tag heute... Bis bald


----------



## margit (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo miteinander

 

ja schaut mal jetzt gibt doch tatsächlich Wasser drin. Und ich armer Hund muss auf dem Balkon bleiben. Wenn sie mich nicht bald raus lässt, dann pi... ich ihr auf den Boden.   

wuff wuff
Gioia


----------



## margit (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Jupi jupi yeah

ich darf endlich rein. Aber diese Steine sind denn vielleicht blöd. Die werd ich ihr doch einfach alle in den Teich reinschieben. Vonwegen von rechts in den Teich. Die wird sich noch wundern. :__ nase: 

wuff


----------



## Sternthaler13 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

BRAVO!!!!     

Margit hat's geschafft. Der Hundeteich ist fertig


----------



## margit (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

Ja bin fertig wenigstens mit meinen Nerven.  
Jetzt muss ich mal abwarten, wie sich Gioia verhält. Sie findet es nicht so gut nur eine Stelle zum reingehen. Und raus springt sie einfach wo es ihr gefällt. Gibt eventuell noch kleine Änderungen. Aber es ist ja ihr Teich also muss ich halt in gewissen Dingen Nachsicht walten lassen. 

Licht und Wasserspiel kommt nächste Woche rein. Und dann noch Pflanzen. 

Liebe Grüsse 
Margit


----------



## margit (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

Also ich hätte noch Fragen bezüglich Pflanzen. Da der Teich jetzt nicht mehr 80 cm tief ist, meine Männer haben es sehr gut gemeint mit den Steinen zwecks Schonung der Folie. Ist nur mehr 60 cm. Dafür habe ich " viel Wasser" gespart. Jetzt ist es nunmal so. Möchte Pflanzen reintun die winterhart sind. Aber was ist wenn der Teich zufriert im Winter. Mir würde auch ein __ Papyrus gefallen, kann ich den drin lassen oder muss ich diesen zum überwintern rausnehmen. Wie ist es mit den Schwimmpflanzen die an der Oberfläche sind und nur die Wurzeln im Wasser sind. 

Hier noch Fotos von Gioia sie hat noch andere Hobbys nicht nur Wasser.


Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## margit (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

übrigens habe ich noch viel mehr Hobbys 
Gipsy und Rocky meine Hasenfreunde, auch mal schaukeln und nichts tun


wuff wuff


----------



## Dodi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit!

Ich glaube, _wir_ hatten noch nicht das Vergnügen! 

Von mir noch ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Zu Deinen Fragen:


> Also ich hätte noch Fragen bezüglich Pflanzen. ...Möchte Pflanzen reintun die winterhart sind. Aber was ist wenn der Teich zufriert im Winter. Mir würde auch ein __ Papyrus gefallen, kann ich den drin lassen oder muss ich diesen zum überwintern rausnehmen. Wie ist es mit den Schwimmpflanzen die an der Oberfläche sind und nur die Wurzeln im Wasser sind.



Papyrus musst Du im Herbst wieder rausnehmen, der ist nicht winterhart.

Schwimmpflanzen kannst Du natürlich einsetzen, wie z. B. Wasser-Salat oder -Hyazinthe, die sind zwar mehrjährig, leider aber in unseren Breiten nicht winterhart (man bekommt sie auch nicht im Haus über den Winter). Die müsstest Du im Spätherbst abfischen und auf den Kompost geben, sonst geben Die die faulenden Pflanzen zuviele Nährstoffe in den Teich.

An einige Randstellen des Teiches könntest Du z. B. Sumpfiris und __ Kalmus setzen. Nur zuviel sollte es wohl auch nicht sein, denn Deine Hunde sollen ja noch genug Platz zum austoben haben.
Bemühe doch bitte mal die Suchfunktion im Lexikon, da wirst Du bestimmt fündig und es steht dort auch, welche Wassertiefe die Pflanzen benötigen und wie groß sie werden.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Hunden viel Spaß mit dem Teich!


----------



## margit (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Dodi

danke für das Willkommen und deine Tipps. Ja du hast Recht, vor allem mein Hund wird sich einen Dreck drum kümmern was Pflanzen anbelangt. Und eigentlich bleibt es auch der Hundeteich. Versuche hin und wieder Pflanzen zu plazieren. Die Zeit wird zeigen wo sie Überlebungschancen haben. 

Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## Thorsten (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,

dein Hund hat anscheinend richtig Spaß.

Einfach nur Klasse....


----------



## margit (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Thorsten
ja da hast du Recht. Sie geniesst es rund um den Teich zu laufen und Steine hinein zu schieben. Aber da ich jetzt ja weniger Rasen mähen muss, kann ich wenn zuviele im Wasser sind sie einfach wieder rausschmeissen. Mal schauen wem es zuerst verleidet. 

Liebe Grüsse
Margit


----------



## margit (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen
noch keine Pflanzen im Teich aber ich habe Gioia den Sprung vom Rasen erschwert bis auf weiteres. Sieht nicht toll aus aber es nützt. Viele lästige Stacheln. :__ nase: Kann ja nicht dauernd draussen sein und ihr immer wieder sagen wo sich der Eingang befindet. Seit das Wasser drin ist, bring ich sie kaum mehr davon weg. Hier noch Bilder


----------



## Sternthaler13 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,

ist es denn schlimm, wenn sie von einer anderen Seite aus in den Teich geht??? Ist doch wurscht, oder?

Die Bilder sind aber echt göttlich. Ist sie eigentlich noch jung? Sie sieht irgendwie noch so babymäßig aus


----------



## margit (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
Ja es ist egal von wo sie hineingeht. Im Moment aber möchte ich sie nur vorne reinlassen.Auf der Seite des Rasens ist es so matschig, weil es soviel regnet So in 3 Wochen wenn alles wieder grünt da kann sie mit Herzenslust überall herumtoben. 

Wegen ihrem Alter, sie ist 3 1/2 Jahre und die tollste vierbeinige Freundin die man sich vorstellen kann. Sie findet mich immer nett auch wenn ich mit ihr schimpfe  Kommt aber selten vor. Sie ist so eine liebe Hündin. Einzig was ich nicht akzeptieren kann, dass sie immer alles was sie findet fressen will. Meist gelingt es ihr auch.

hier noch ein Foto von ihrer Hasenfreundin Gipsy


----------



## margit (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo
da bin ich mal wieder. Hab glaub ein kleines Problem. Auf der Seite zum Rasen habe ich  auch Steine gelegt. Sie rutschen aber beim drüberlaufen ständig ins Wasser. Dabei wird  die Folie so ca 5 cm sichtbar. Wie kann ich an dieser Stelle die Folie vor der Sonneneinstrahlung schützen. Dies ist auch die Seite wo es steil runter geht.
Dann grad noch ne Frage. Das Wasser ist heute sehr warm gewesen. Soll ich kaltes Wasser reinlassen. Habe auch noch ein paar Pflanzen hineingetan, wenn man diesen kümmerlichen Dingern so sagen kann, es gibt im Moment  einfach nichts mehr schlaues.


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

wenn die Steine nicht halten, dann versuch es mal mit Flüssigfolie (Du hast PVC-Folie?) und Ufermatte/Verbundmatte auf die Folie kleben. 
Diese sollten halten und nehmen dem Teich auch nicht soviel Volumen weg, wie die Steinschüttung.


----------



## margit (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Annett
Bezüglich der Folie es ist eine Kautschukfolie. Kann ich die auch mit einer Ufermatte bekleben.


----------



## margit (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo
Hier noch Bilder von meiner Wasseroberfläche. Verschwindet diese weissen ... wieder. Habe mal einwenig abgefischt und wenn es trocken ist schaut es aus wie weisser Sand. Wahrscheinlich kommt dies von den Steinen, oder?


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Ich glaube nicht das die Flüssigfolie auf Kautschuk hält.
Eventuell Silikon aus dem Aqariumbau ?

Ich lege, bevor ich im oberen Bereich (1m) die Ufermatten rauflege ,noch 1000er Flies unter, damit die Hunde beim aussteigen aus dem Teich keine Löcher hinterlassen. Tiefer dürften die Krallen ja nicht kommen, zumindest habe ich meine beiden noch nicht Tauchen gesehen  .

Wenn man nur vorher wüsste wo sie rein/raus gehen könnte ich viel Geld sparen...

Das weisse Zeug sind 0-Anteile vom Sand der an Kies war, die sollten noch einiger Zeit verschwinden (absinken), das schwimmt bei mir im Moment auch rum. Wenn ich den Wasserstrahl draufhalte geht es weg.

Axel


----------



## margit (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel

ja das ist es ja, habe eigentlich nen Eingang vorgesehen für Gioia, diese hält sich aber strikt nicht dran. Aber was solls. Sie hat den stureren Kopf wie ich. Ist ja ihr Pool. 
Na ja tauchen tut meine aber schon. 

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen, was da noch alles auf mich zukommt. Die Idee ihr nen Teich zu bauen war ja von mir. Also kann ich jetzt niemanden die Schuld aufladen.


----------



## margit (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen
ist es bei euch auch so heiss? Wir schwitzen und hängen ganz schlapp herum.
Mussten an den See zum baden, der Teich   ist viel zu warm.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Redlisch (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Aloha,
36 °C im Schatten ... nur wo ist Schatten 

Habe heute Sandgeschaufelt und Ufermatten in den Filterteich gelegt.

Temp. FT (15 cm Wasserstand) 26 °C, Temp Teich (1,5m Wasserstand) Oben 23 °C unten 20 °C.

Ab Freitag wars das wohl erstmal wieder mit dem schönen Wetter, nur noch bis 20 °C und Regen :crazy: 

Axel


----------



## margit (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel
ja da hast du dir grad die heisseste Zeit ausgesucht mit schaufeln. Das wird aber ein toller Teich und so gross. Der würde nicht in meinen Garten passen.


----------



## Redlisch (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

nach den Regen und dem Matsch der letzten Wochen geht die Arbeit bei dem Wetter doch noch schneller vorran, man muss nur mit dem Trinken hinterherkommen, sonst ist man Dörpflaume ...

Hast aber Recht, von einem Extrem ins andere ...

Axel


----------



## margit (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo
habe mal ne Frage. Wieso hab ich am Teich eigentlich Bienen oder __ Wespen, ganz genau kann ichs nicht unterscheiden. Habe dort keine blühenden Pflanzen. Haben die etwa Durst?? 

Und wie lange geht das noch das der Sand von den Steinen an der Oberfläche herumschwimmt. Schaut nicht gerade schön aus. Sonst ist das Wasser noch klar.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hiho ...

also beim Teich ist es bei mir weg, auf dem Filterteich ist es noch drauf.

Halt einfach mal dem Gartenschlauch mit Brausekopf drauf, sollte dann schnell weggehen.


Was bie Bienen da treiben ... kein Ahnung.
Bei mir kreuzen Regelmäßig 3 __ Libellen (2*Grün, 1* Blau), 2 __ Frösche, eine Fledermaus und einige __ Feuersalamander auf,
dabei bin ich noch nicht mal richtig aus dem Rohbaustadium raus 
Axel


----------



## margit (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel

so toll. Klar bei deiner Grösse von Tecih da spricht sich schon rum. Alle wollen doch sehen was sich da tut. ich möcht auch __ frösche drin haben. Libelle hab ich auch schon mal gesichtet. Sie ist leider nur drübergeflogen.  Hab auch nur ganz kleine Pflanzen drin die sieht ja keiner 

Hab auch schon probiert mit dem Schlauch reinspritzen. Geht 5 min . dann schwimmt der Sand schon wieder oben auf.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch schon probiert mit dem Schlauch reinspritzen. Geht 5 min . dann schwimmt der Sand schon wieder oben auf.



Dann fällt mir nur der Trick mit dem Küchenpapier ein, einfach über die Oberfläche ziehen, da sollte das Zeug dran bleiben.

Axel


----------



## Silke (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo,
das mit den Bienen solltest du im Auge behalten. Es gab schon mal Probleme (musst du mal suchen), da konnte jemand seinen Teich nicht mehr nutzen, weil dort täglich völkerweise Bienen zum trinken kamen. Ansonsten wundert es mich, das der Sand sich noch nicht abgesetzt hat...


----------



## margit (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Silke

Habe Suchbegriff Bienen eingegeben, habe diesbezüglich aber nichts gefunden.  Werde sie aber im Auge behalten.

Hallo Axel

das mit dem Küchenpapier super. alles weg. 
Danke


----------



## margit (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen
bei mir tut sich im Moment auch nichts. Kein Wasserspiel, kein Licht und keine Pflanzen. Alle in den Ferien. 
Ich geh jetzt einfach auch. Ein paar Tage wandern. Macht es gut. 

Bis bald wieder


----------



## Redlisch (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Viel Spaß beim Wandern !
Ich darf wieder arbeiten gehen, der Teich ist soweit fertig, der Sommerurlaub ist vorbei ...
Nächstes WE gehts weiter, wenn ich kein Einsatz habe.
Aber Leben ist schon im Teich, Wasserflöhe, __ Käfer, Schneckenlaich, Mückenlarven ... die Pflanzen wachsen ...

Axel


----------



## Sternthaler13 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

na, dann viel Spaß. Nimmst Du Deinen Hund mit?

Ich habe auch bald Urlaub *freu* 4 Tage noch!!!!


----------



## margit (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Bin wieder zu Hause. Teich schaut immer noch so verloren aus wie vorher   
Pumpe war da aber ich nicht  
So ein Pech. Ist wieder in den Urlaub gegangen ( die Pumpe samt Gärtner)....

Axel, Anke:Ja war super beim wandern. Waren auf über 2000 m. Mit vielen kleinen Bergseen. Gioia war begeistert soviele Fische waren da drin. Sie konnte sich fast nicht sattsehen. Wasser war aber verdammt kalt. Ich hab nur mal den Zeh reingehalten. Brrrr


----------



## margit (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

Alles Gute zum Geburi und schöne Ferien wünsch ich dir


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,
ihr scheit ja himlisches Wetter gehabt zu haben, tolle Fotos !

Axel


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,
danke für die Glückwünsche. Mit dem Urlaub hat es leider nicht geklappt. Den hat mir mein Chef erst einmal letzte Woche gestrichen. Ich habe gekocht vor Wut  

Aber was soll's?! Vielleicht komme ich ja ab Mittwoch nächster Woche raus - mit viel Glück! Vor allem super, weil mein Mann jetzt hier schön rumsitzt und warten kann, bis ich dann irgendwann abends nach Hause komme.

Und da ich noch nie an meinem Geburtstag arbeiten musste, habe ich meinen Geburtstag heute einfach gestrichen und auf morgen verlegt. So! 

Die Bilder sehen echt klasse aus. Na, das ist doch mal ein Teich, oder??? *lach*

Wir haben unseren 2. - kleinen - Teich fertig. Rino muss nur noch das Finetuning machen und den Überlauf bauen. Letztes Wochenende habe ich ihn schon bepflanzt. Ich freu mich schon. Bin gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn er fertig und beleuchtet ist. 

Also, mach schön weiter mit Deinem Projekt  Ich bleib am Ball...


----------



## margit (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

Das machst du super einfach den Geburtstag verschieben. __ Merk ich mir, werd ich auch mal machen  

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von Gioia. Da sie ja im Teich nicht so rumschwimmen kann und noch nichts zu bestaunen gibt.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Das Bild von ihr zwischen all den __ Enten ist ja klasse *lach* So richtig aus der Ruhe haben die sich aber nicht kriegen lassen, oder???


----------



## margit (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

Nein die __ Enten sind sich sicher gewöhnt, dass da alles mögliche mit ihnen schwimmt. Lach
Gioia ist eher ruhig und ganz und gar kein Jäger. Sie interessiert sich für alle Lebewesen aber lässt sie in Ruhe. Nur immer mal anschnüffeln wenns erlaubt ist.


----------



## margit (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen
sitze am Pool und nichts tut sich     
Na schaut mal was da schwimmt  

wow ein Fisch   ​den hol ich mir  hat nichts in meinem Teich verloren  

wuff wuff 
Gioia


----------



## margit (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

Habe inzwischen noch einige Pflanzen ergattern können. __ Wasserfeder,Korkenzieherbinse,Zypergras,__ Nadelkraut, __ Blumenbinse,Jap.__ Schwertlilie und noch ne Sauerstoffpflanze
Habe sie gewaschen und in Sand,Kies,Lehm wieder in die Körbe gepflanzt. Schauen mir jetzt so nach 1 Woche ziemlich mikrig aus. Vor allem die Sauerstoffpflanze hat ihre Farbe verloren. Sie ist jetzt weiss vor ner Woche war sie noch grün. Diese habe ich einfach ins Wasser geworfen so hat man es mir gesagt. 
Hab ich da was grundlegendes falsch gemacht.


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

nicht unbedingt. 
Jede Pflanze kommt nur innerhalb eines gewissen Toleranzraums mit den Wasserwerten klar.
Um welche Pflanze handelte es sich denn genau? 
Z.B. Krebsscheren sind da seeeehr zickig. Aber auch mit __ Laichkraut und __ Wasserpest durfte ich vor Jahren schon solche Erfahrungen sammeln. Entweder die Pflanzen berappeln sich, oder sie vertragen das Wasser halt nicht.
Vielleicht ist es einfach zu kalkhaltig, wie ehemals bei mir. Das gibt sich erst mit der Zeit (Jahre!) und durch Zufuhr von Regenwasser. 
Hast Du mal Wasserwerte vom Füllwasser bzw. Teich genommen?
Solange Du keine Fische hast, sind sie im Prinzip egal, nur wenn die Pflanzen mickern, sieht man evtl. wo's klemmt.


----------



## margit (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Annett

Wasserwerte habe ich noch keine da das Wasser sehr klar ist dachte ich es wäre nicht nötig. 
Ja die Pflanzen ich glaub fast sie hatten es nicht sehr gern, dass ich ihnen die Erde genommen habe, denke ich. Auch der Teich ist noch sehr neu und fast nur mit Leitungswasser gefüllt. Hat vielleicht 2x dreingeregnet. 
Die Zeit wird es zeigen, welche gut gedeihen welche weniger. Ist ja wie im Garten an gewissen Stellen wachsen Pflanzen gut an anderen weniger. Und wer weiss vielleicht passt diese oder jene auch meinem Hund nicht. Diese holt ja fast alles was so in ihrem Teich rumschwimmt raus.  

Also heisst es einwenig Geduld haben


----------



## Redlisch (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,
mach dir wegen der Pflanzen keinen Kopf ....
Ich habe extra 25 verschiedene Sorten genommen und gehe davon aus das 60-70% in meinem Wasser wachsen werden.
Vallisneria Pfeilblatt z.B. mag meinen Teich garnicht, Tannenwedel,Wasserschwertlilie, __ Hechtkraut dagegen wachsen prima.

Man muß halt Probieren und abwarten, allen kann man es nicht Recht machen.



> Und wer weiss vielleicht passt diese oder jene auch meinem Hund nicht.


Meine mögen __ Wasserminze... ist auch gut gegen den Mundgeruch  


Axel


----------



## margit (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel
so cool Minze für Mundgeruch. Ich glaub die verpass ich wem anders. Lach


----------



## margit (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hier ein Bild von der ehemaligen grünen Unterwasserpflanze 

und was hab ich da entdeckt amTeich 
Gioia langweilt sich schrecklich hab heut keine Zeit für sie gehabt


----------



## Sternthaler13 (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,
ich glaube, es liegt einfach an der Umstellung für die Pflanzen. Die ganze Erde und so zu entfernen, ist schon hardcore. Ich lese das hier zwar auch immer - wegen der Algen. Aber ich halte mich nicht dran, weil mein Gartenteich auch nicht mehr oder weniger Algen hat als andere, obwohl ich tütenweise Teicherde verarbeitet habe. Und da hatte ich von Anfang  an generell eigentlich glasklares Wasser. Noch nichtmals diesen Nitritpeak. Obwohl, den hätte ich auch nicht mitbekommen. Ich habe ja keine Fische.

Bei unserem neuen Teich"becken" habe ich zwar keine Teicherde eingebracht, aber ich habe an allen Pflanzen die Erde gelassen, in der sie eingepflanzt waren. Ich muss aber dabei sagen, dass sie nicht in großen Erdtöpfen standen, sondern aus einer Gärtnerei kamen und nur in diese kleinen Töpfen gepflanzt waren. Und damit habe sie in den Sand gesetzt. So haben sie wenigstens etwas zu futtern  

Aber Du wirst sehen, die Natur ist hart im Nehmen. Ein paar Pflanzen werden sich bestimmt wieder berappeln!


----------



## margit (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
Ja du hast wahrscheinlich Recht. Ich hab mir das mit dem Sand/Lehm als erstes wichtigen Schritt immer vor Augen gehalten. Aber habe sowieso noch nicht sehr viele Pflanzen. 
Der Gärtner der mir die Steine gebracht hat versprach mir noch etlliche zu bringen. Ist aber immer noch in den Ferien. Hmm 
Ich bin leider etwas ungeduldig, wenns drum geht Dinge voranzutreiben. Warten ist nicht gerade meine Stärke. Kaum hab ich mir was in den Kopf gesetzt muss bereits etwas unternommen werden. Meiner Männer kriegen dann immer Bauchweh........


----------



## Sternthaler13 (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Och, da können sie sich mit Rino zusammensetzen und ihr Leid klagen. Der kennt das nicht anders.... ich bin sogar ganz pervers...ich plane direkt alles bis ins Kleinste durch. Am besten mit Projektliste und festen Timings!!! Rino kriegt immer einen Anfall   Dann kriege ich zu hören: Das geht nicht immer alles so wie DUUUUU dir das denkst    

Geht woooohl


----------



## margit (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
jo jo so sind halt die Männersleut.  : 


Aber ganz ohne geht auch nicht


----------



## margit (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo

Münggeli besichtet kurz den Teich von Gioia.
 

Ansonsten tut sich noch nicht sehr viel am Teich. Hat bis vor kurzem stark geregnet.


----------



## margit (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

jetzt hab ich den Salat
 

Der Schacht für den Strom ist voll mit Wasser. Die Steckdose drin war triefend nass. Gestern sass ich im dunkeln  Ein Stromschalter liess sich nicht mehr einschalten. 
Mein Sohn musste um 24 Uhr noch irgendwelche Kabel abhängen, damit der Schalter wieder funktionierte.

Das Wasser kommt von der Böschung her. Habe heut morgen das Wasser rausgeschöpft und heute mittag wars schon wieder halb voll. 
Gibts ne Möglichkeit hier was zu unternehmen, damit ich nicht jedes Mal wenns regnet raus muss um zu sehen obs wieder voll ist.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Puh! Keine Ahnung....da muss ein Spezialist antworten...Was ist denn das für ein Kübel überhaupt...bzw. wofür? Für die Teichbeleuchtung?


----------



## margit (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
ja es ist für ein Wasserspiel und für die Teichbeleuchtung. Kann aber jetzt natürlich nichts in Betrieb nehmen. Die Steckdose muss zuerst wieder trockengelegt werden. Mal schauen obs Pampers für Steckdosen gibt.

Hier noch ein Bild von der Böschung


----------



## Frank (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

also Steckdosen und derlei gehören auch nie nicht in einen solchen Behälter. Schnellstens raus damit!  

Es gibt doch da diese "wunderschönen" Steckdosenverteiler in Felsnachbildung oder andere GS und TÜV geprüfte Sachen. Guckst du hier z. B.

Sicherlich gibt es schönere Methoden, aber wenn du jetzt nicht weiter auf Licht und Strom verzichten kannst, dann würde ich mir erstmal so was zulegen.

Und auf Dauer gibt es sicherlich schönere und vor allem sichere Methoden. Aber da überlass ich das Feld auch mal den Elektrikern in dieser Runde.

Aber erstmal *raus mit der Unfall- und Gefahrenquelle* aus dem Garten!


----------



## margit (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Frank

Den Schacht hat der Gärtner gemacht. Diese Plastikhüllen für Steckdosen habe ich auch schon gesehen, na ja nicht mein Geschmack. Möchte sowenig wie möglich von Leitungen sehen. Habe eben noch mit dem Gärtner telefoniert und ihm geschildert, was passiert ist. Mein Dilemma ist, der geht jetzt 3 Wochen ins Militär. Und ich steh da wie ein begossener Pudel


----------



## Redlisch (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,
kauf dir lieber einen Erdspieß oder ähnliches, mit deinem Loch im Boden wirst du nicht Glücklich werden, man kann ja eine schöne Pflanze davor setzten, dann siehst du ihn auch nicht mehr.
Ach ja, und bitte min. 2m vom Teich weg und mit FI-Schutzschalter versehen (VDE Vorschrift). Wenn du oder der Hund im Teich seit oder du darin arbeitest *muß* das Wasserspiel allpolig abgeschaltet werden, es sei denn es wird mit 12/24V betrieben !

Axel


----------



## margit (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel

Danke für den Tipp. Das mit dem Erdspiess wär vielleicht was. Muss morgen sowieso den Elektriker anrufen der die Leitung und Steckdose montiert hat.
Ist Fachmann aber macht sowas tztztz


----------



## margit (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

salü 

noch immer nichts neues. Alle lassen mich hängen. Strom wurde aber abgeklemmt. Bis auf weiteres.
Hier noch ein Foto von Gioia


----------



## Dodi (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Och nööö, Margit!

Das ist ja nicht schön - hast Du denn niemanden mehr, der Dir den Stromanschluß vernünftig macht?


----------



## Sternthaler13 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Margit, besorg Dir diese Erdspieße, von denen Axel geredet hat. Pflanze davor, und gut ist. Die kriegt man ganz normal im Baumarkt. Und das ist echt easy. Und wasserdicht. 

Und schon funktioniert der ganze Kram wieder  

Also, derjenige, der auf die Idee mit dem Schacht gekommen ist, hört auch die Einschläge nicht mehr. So etwas dämliches....nicht zu fassen


----------



## margit (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Dodi hallo Anke

ja so ist es bei mir. Wenn ich nicht alles selber in die Hand nehme, klappt es einfach nicht. Zumindest im Moment. Musste ja die Fertigstellung einem Gärtner übertragen, da sich meine Rückenbeschwerden wieder bemerkbar machten. Dieser hatte die glanzvolle Idee vom Schacht. Und ich dachte das wäre i.O. schön versteckt unter den Steinen.  Auch als der Eektriker den Strom dorthin legte hat auch dieser nichts gesagt, dass der Schacht nicht gut wäre.

War leider nie anwesend, wenn sie grad dran gearbeitet haben. Ja und jetzt einfach alle verschwunden. 

und jetzt heisst es warten warten warten............ ich hasse es zu warten.

Aber toll das es euch gibt. Muss einfach immer wieder sagen hier im Forum gibts klasse Leute.


----------



## Frank (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

 am wenigsten kann ich den Elektriker verstehen. 
Wenn, ich sage nur wenn, da etwas passiert wäre, dann müsste er doch für seinen "einfach so in den Schacht gelegten Blödsinn" haften. 

Habe ich eigentlich schonmal  etwas wirklich gutes über einen GALA bauer oder einem anderen "Helferlein" für den Garten gehört ...  Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern. Woran liegt das nur  
Falls doch, klärt mich derjenige auf, aber nicht hier, sondern dann bitte neuen Thread aufmachen. Bin mal gespannt, wer seine "Ehre" retten möchte.  : 

Jedenfalls würde ich dir auch zu einem Erdspieß raten. Ist die schnellste, einfachste und vor allem sicherste Möglichkeit.  
Wünsche dir trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem "Hundeteich".


----------



## margit (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Frank
da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Handwerker wenn man ihnen nicht auf die Finger schaut da passiert so allerlei. Könnte ein Liedchen singen, damals beim Bau unseres Hauses. Nein aber wirklich schlimm wars dann doch nicht bei meiner ständigen Kontrolle 

Ich meinerseits habe einfach vorausgesetzt dass sie wissen was sie tun. Und wie du gesagt hast gottseidank ist nichts passiert. Wenigstens war das Elektrokabel abgesichert. Hat sofort den Sicherheitschalter rausgehauen. 

Und Gioia und ich geniessen es trotzdem jeden Tag am Teich zu sitzen oder drin herumzuwaten. Sogar bei Regen sitzen wir unter dem Dach der Hollywoodschaukel. 
Einzig was noch wirklich fehlt sind die passenden Pflanzen. Hab sie aber bestellt. Sollten noch vor dem Winter eintreffen.


----------



## margit (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

yeah yeah yeah


 

hallo liebe Leute

 

endlich ist der erste Teichbewohner gekommen

  
na und das Wasserspiel funktioniert jetzt auch. Hab den Elektriker an den Ohren gezogen und prompt hat er die Steckdose aus dem Schacht raus genommen und in den Hang mit einem Erdspiess wieder eingepflanzt. Sags ja immer muss ich alles in die Hand nehmen, dann funktionierts wieder.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

ooooh wie süüüüüüß


----------



## margit (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
hast ja ne tolle Signatur  

Wenn noch mehr Fäuste brauchst, habe auch zwei 

Die Spielpumpe funktioniert auch, fehlt noch das Licht und immer noch die Pflanzen.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

*lach* Na, man muss auch mal ein Statement abgeben 

Ja, ich brauche mehr Fäuste! Immer gerne genommen! Diese Fisch-Geschichten hier machen mich ganz krank. Weißt Du, ich mache mir hier Gedanken um jedes einzelne Lebewesen (und sei es eine Gelee-Alge im Teich) und die Leute hauen sich einfach massenweise Fische in den Teich, ohne auch nur einmal nur nachzudenken!

Ich sag's ja immer... in meinem früheren Leben war ich mal Jeanne d'Arc


----------



## margit (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Anke
Ja all diese Tierfreunderl. Manchmal ist es schwierig zu beurteilen, ob jene wirklich nur das Tier oder sich selber im Vordergrund stellen wollen. Hab hier schon manchen Beitrag gelesen wo einen die Haare zu Berge stehen. Ich habe keine Ahnung von Fischen bzw. deren Haltung. Aber den gesunden Menschenverstand sollte man halt auch ab und zu einschalten.Was mich aber am meisten nervt, sind Leute die zuerst grosskotzig auffahren, dann  die Hilfe oder Ratschläge ignorieren und auch noch ausfällig werden. Muss schon sagen die Mod's hier haben  bessere Nerven als ich es hätte.


----------



## margit (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo
so jetzt geht wieder mal was. Heute sind die Pflanzen angekommen. War doch 2 Stunden dran sie in die Körbe zu pflanzen. Ne nette Sauerei das mischen von Sand Lehm und Wasser. 
 ​
Hab danach selber wie ein Gemisch ausgeschaut. 
Dann rein in den Teich und hab versucht die Körbe zu plazieren. Nach 10 Minuten war das Wasser so trüb das ich nicht mehr wusste wo ich bereits Pflanzen am Boden reingetan habe. Irgendwie sie die schwimmenden weg. Untergetaucht oder erschlagen von den Steinen die immer wieder reingeruscht sind.
 ​werd morgen mal nachschauen, wenns Wasser klarer ist.


----------



## Frank (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Guten morgen Margit,

jaja, das mit dem Anmischen kann ne schöne Schweinerei werden, die habe es die besser, die sie direkt, ohne Körbe in den Teich setzen können.  

Ich hab da nochmal ne andere Fräge:
Kannst du mal die Einstellungen deiner Kamera überprüfen. Ich glaub da stimmt was mit dem Weißabgleich ned. Die Bilder sind sehr blaustichig.
Wenn du selbst nicht weiß, wie das geht, lass aber bloss nicht deinen Gärtner oder Elektriker da ran ...


----------



## margit (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Frank
hab das gar nicht richtig bemerkt, das mit dem Blaustich. Sehe im Moment sowieso nur schwarz 
Gärtner und Co die können mich mal. Und fotografieren ist nicht meine Stärke. Drück einfach auf den Knopf. Hat zuviele Funktionen und das Handbuch dazu hab ich irgendwo aber weiss nicht wo  vielleicht in den Teich gefallen. Nein Spass beiseite, Weissausgleich + oder - nicht lachen weiss es wirklich nicht.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,

dann stell einfach wieder auf Automatik oder auf die Werkseinstellung zurück  

Ich hab so gelacht...das mit dem Bildern ist mir auch aufgefallen und hatte auch spontan an den Elektriker gedacht *kaputtlach*


----------



## margit (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Anke
bin nicht gerade ein Hirsch im fotografieren. Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. Hab nämlich was entdeckt  
das Menü.... da stehen ja soviel Sachen drin.

Und man kriegt einfach nie genug.
Der Elektriker war nochmal da und hat die Leitung für den Teich, einzeln abtgesichert, und was glaubst du, jetzt funktioniert wieder nichts mehr. 
Wo hat der nur gelernt (Baumschule). und was 

Und seit ich die Pflanzen am Dienstag in den Teich getan habe, 2 Stunden dauerwaten, ist er total trüb. Man sieht gar nichts. Ich dafür habe eine tolle Erkältung eingefangen. Und jetzt ist fertig. Pasta 
Gärtner kommt in 1 1/2 Wochen aus dem Militär dann werd ich ihn auch an den Ohren ziehen weil nämlich die Steine ständig beim einpflanzen runtergerutscht sind. Glaub jetzt hat es mehr Steine im Teich als rundum.

Flipp fast aus, werd auswandern aber wohin


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

irgendwie hab ich mir das mit den Steinen schon fast so gedacht, als ich das erste Foto davon sah... die sind so glatt+rund und dann der Schüttwinkel. :? 

Vielleicht findet Ihr/Du ja noch die Kraft, einen Teil davon rauszunehmen und z.B. den Eingangsbereich für den Hund mit Ufer- oder Verbundmatten (siehe auch Thias Beiträge im Forum) hundesicher zugestalten. Da rutscht dann nix mehr rein, es gibt mehr Volumen und für den Hund ist es sicher auch viel angenehmer als diese Steinschüttung. 

Ist nur so ne Idee.....


----------



## margit (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Annett

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder da. Mein Internetzugang war 4 Tage ausser Betrieb. Ja du hast vollkommen Recht mit den Steinen. Sieht leider nur schön aus aber praktisch ist es nicht. Auch wenn ich am Rand rundum laufe fliegt der eine oder andere immer wieder rein. Gibt nochmal Arbeit für den Gärtner und ich schau ihm diesmal auf die Fnger. 
Jetzt hat sich der Teich wieder erholt von meinem Getrampel und Quacki ist auch noch da. Nicht erschlagen, gottseidank
 ​


----------



## margit (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen
hat die letzten Tage vielleicht geregnet. Der Teich war fast am überlaufen. Und jetzt ist er ganz grünlich. Kommt das vom vielen Regenwasser. Hatte mindestens 8cm mehr Wasserhöhe als die Tage zuvor. 
Und so schaut er jetzt aus
 ​


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

ich war auch schon lange nicht mehr online. Das war eine ganz schön stressige Woche.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das vom Regen kommt.  Ich bemerke aber auch an meinen zwei Gewässern, dass in letzter Zeit alles ziemlich zualgt. Bei mir habe ich schon überlegt, ob vielleicht zuviel Verblühtes hereinfällt. Dieses WE mache ich dort mal tabula rasa. 

Bisher habe ich das mit Abkäschern immer gut im Griff gehabt, aber mittlerweile setzt sich sehr viel um die Pflanzen herum ab. Dort mache ich die Algen nicht weg, um den Fröschen genug Verstecke zu lassen. Aber ich glaube, meine __ Frösche sind ausgewandert. Ich entdecke nur noch einen von ursprünglich 11. Also mache ich wohl mal Großputz.

Ich würde einfach mal schauen, wie es sich entwickelt.

P.S.: Dein Blaustich ist ja weg...War's der Elektriker?


----------



## Frank (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

mach dir wegen des trüben/grünen Wassers mal keine Kopp.  
Wie in vielen anderen Beiträgen schon behandelt, ist dein Teich frisch, die Pflanzen sind noch keine Nährstoffkonkurenten für die Algen. 
Das wird sich auch dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr ändern. :? 
Warte nächstes Jahr ab, nach dem Frühjahr (da haben die meisten von uns Algen, wollen nur einige nicht zugeben  ) wenn die Pflanzen schön gewachsen sind. 
Dann müsste sich das mit den Algen von selbst geben.  

Und, jepp, deine Foddos sehen jetzt viiiiel besser aus.


----------



## margit (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Frank

ja hab mir schon gedacht dass sich das Wasser wieder selber klärt. Bis vor 2 Wochen war es eben so schön klar. Man gewöhnt sich dran.
Und noch was, habe jetzt mal die Fotokamera einwenig unter die Lupe genommen, mit der kann man ja ne Menge machen.  Hab sogar den Weissabgleich gefunden.  und wer weiss irgendwann kann ich auch so tolle Fotos machen wie hier soviele es können. Das einzige Manko was die Kamera hat sie ist nicht so schnell wie ich : :


----------



## Frank (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

tröste dich, dieses "Manko" hat wohl jede Kamera,  

besonders *meine* ist immer 

langsamer als meine ...

... Gedanken.


----------



## margit (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Frank
gut dann bin ich ja nicht die einzige  
Finde aber nie genug Zeit um an interessanten Objekten dranzubleiben. Mach immer schnell ein Foto nach dem anderen. Mir fehlt eindeutig die Geduld und  das Warten: 
auf was...........
 ​


----------



## margit (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo

was ist das. Braun und irgendwie glitschig. 
habs dann rausgefischt.  

Und dann hat es auch noch so ca 8mm durchsichtige Dinger die schwimmen im Teich. Konnte diese aber nicht fotografieren.


----------



## hed (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen


    Ich muß doch mal nach dem rechten sehen



    Wasser ist ganz in Ordnung


aber ich Darf nicht so wie ich will, Schade


Wuff


----------



## Sternthaler13 (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Kugelalgen????  

die sind aber nicht länglich, sondern so glibberig rund...und kleben an allen Pflanzen, aber schwimmen einfach auch so rum...

Ganz ätzend, das Zeug.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Also die Bilder zeigen ganz klar eine Nacktschnecke  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## ouzo (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Ich würde es auch für eine Nacktschnecke halten,die einfach keine Bock mehr auf dieses kalte Wetter hatte und sich in`s Wasser gestürzt hat.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				ouzo schrieb:
			
		

> die einfach keine Bock mehr auf dieses kalte Wetter hatte und sich in`s Wasser gestürzt hat.











Gruss
Uwe


----------



## margit (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

@ all
also __ Nacktschnecken sind es ganz sicher nicht. Diese wimmeln bei mir im Garten und sind hellbraun. 
Dieser Haufen im Wasser ist dunkelbraun und bewegt sich nicht. Froschgagge kanns ja wohl nicht sein, oder?
Hoffe ihr habt schon gegessen 
So nun stell ich euch noch mein neuestes Outlook vor.  Laufstegverdächtig findet ihr nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Schon mal an Hunde-AA gedacht ? Muss eine Nacktschnecke sein  

Zum Bild :

Auf jden Fall Ostfriesenlaufsteg   Nur die Gummimütze fehlt noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruss
Uwe


----------



## margit (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Uwe
Wenn es eine Schnecke wäre warum ist sie dann als ich sie rausgefischt habe nicht davongekrochen. Hat weder Fühler noch sonst was ist einfach nur dunkel. Und mein Hund versäubert sich nie im Wasser. Gelle


----------



## Redlisch (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es eine Schnecke wäre warum ist sie dann als ich sie rausgefischt habe nicht davongekrochen.



Weil sie Tot ist ?



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Hat weder Fühler noch sonst was ist einfach nur dunkel.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten die toten __ Schnecken, welche sich am Anfang in meinen Filterteich zu hauf ertränkten, auch die Fühler nicht draussen.

Könnte also eine sein. Ich glaube man muss das in natura sehen, oder ein grösseres und ausgeleuchtetes Foto.



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Und mein Hund versäubert sich nie im Wasser. Gelle



Das will ich wohl hoffen... unsere Hunde machen auch nicht in ihrem Garten.

Axel

PS: Diese Outlook muss ich mir auch noch zulegen, wobei ich eher an einen Trockentauchanzug denke, sonnst komme ich nicht sehr weit rein.... und mit Badehose ist es im Moment doch etwas frisch ....


----------



## margit (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel
Ja das glaub ich das du mit so nem coolen Anzug nicht weit in deinem Teich kommst. Brauchst ne richtige Taucherausrüstung. 

Warum glaubt ihr alles das dies eine Schnecke ist. Versuch morgen noch den Teil wo im Teich geblieben ist rauszufischen und in ein Glas mit Wasser zu tun. Vielleicht gelingt mir da ein Foto das einen genaueren Aufschluss gibt was dieser Haufen wirklich ist. Hätte mich einfach interessiert was dies ist.


----------



## w54wolle (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit !

Ich möchte Dich auf ein Problem hinweisen, welches nach Fertgstellung Deines Teiches auf Dich zukommen wird. Egal welche Variante des Teiches gebaut wird mußt Du auch dem  Hund zeigen an welcher Stelle er in den Teich bzw. er aus dem Teich kommen sollte. Wenn er das nicht gezeigt bekommt und deshalb das so macht wie er denkt könnte es problematisch werden für Dich wenn er z.B. nicht die Rampe nimmt oder den vorgesehenen Einlauf, wie immer der gestaltet wird, sondern irgendeine Stelle an der die Folie beschädigt werden könnte.
Ich denke das diese Frage mindestens genauso wichtig ist, wie das Gestalten des Hundeteiches ansich, denn nur ein betonierter Löschteich kann vom vierbeinigen Liebling "nicht beschädigt" werden. Ich hoffe das ich Dir mit diesem gutgemeinten Hinweis helfen konnte, als gelernter Hundeausbilder hat mann doch Erfahrungen die man hilfreich einsetzen sollte.
Also viel Glück mit dem Teich und wenn Du beide Sachen beachtest, sollte alles gut werden
Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## margit (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Wolfgang
Danke für deine Tipps. Meine Hündin geht jetzt im Moment nicht mehr in den Teich.Sie findet die Steine nicht wirklich gut. Sie rutscht mit ihnen runter ins Wasser und das gefällt ihr nicht. Uebringens ist sie eine sehr ruhige Hündin und gehorcht auch sehr gut.Sie rennt nicht einfach drauflos und ab in den Teich. Sie läuft rundum und bleibt am Rand meist auch liegen und schaut einfach nur in den Teich. Ich aber möchte ihr 2  Eingänge in den Teich ermöglichen. Dies werde ich mit dem Gärtner besprechen.

Ich dachte es mir so grosse flache Steine in den Tecih


----------



## Sternthaler13 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,

also ich finde, das ist ein gaaaanz heißer Fummel *lach* Und steht Dir mindestens so gut wie mir mein Blaumann  

Dein Hund mag es nicht wegen der Steine. Sehr wahrscheinlich läuft er da nicht gerne drauf. Kein Wunder. Tun wir ja auch nicht. Du musst mal unser Kätzchen auf unseren wirklich sehr kleinen Steinchen sehen. Mit gaaanz spitzen Pfoten, sag ich Dir... wie auf Eiern. Wir lachen uns immer tot.

Also, jetzt hast Du wieder eine Aufgabe. Alles umgestalten und einen ganz regulären Gartenteich draus machen  Dann setzen sich auch die Algen nicht auf den Steinen ab und du kriegst keine Krise *lach* Und dann plötzlich wird Gioia ihn auch wieder lieben. Wart's mal ab ;-)

P.S.: und denk dran: der Gärtner war immer der Mörder! Oder war's der Elektriker? Bei Dir ist das noch ungeklärt


----------



## margit (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Anke
ich hab schon ne Krise wenn ich dran denke was da noch auf mich zukommt. Morgen hab ich einen Termin mit dem Gärtner und dann wird besprochen was zu tun ist. 
Zu meinem schicken Anzug,den hab ich mir zugetan weil ich beim letzten Mal beim Versuch Pflanzen im Teich unterzubringen mir eine massive Erkältung geholt habe. Bin auch heute noch nicht ganz hundert.. aber wann bin ich das schon


----------



## w54wolle (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit !

Große flache Steine, hört sich doch gut an  und wenn wie Du sagst es eine ruhige Hündin ist müßte das auch gut gehen, vorausgesetzt die Hündin hat mit glatten Oberflächen kein Problem. Man kann ja sicherheitshalber bei den ersten paar mal den Hund beim Begehen der Steine "Sicher machen", da reicht oft schon die Anwesenheit von Frauchen die gegebenenfalls dafür sorgt, das sich die Hündin keine Verletzung durch "Wegrutschen" oder dergleichen einhandelt. Also die besten Wünsche für Mensch und Hund !

Tschüß Wolfgang


----------



## margit (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Wolfgang und all die netten Leute hier drinnen

Morgen gehts los. Teich wird ausgepumpt, Steine zum grössten Teil auch mal, Sand und Kies eingebracht für die Pflanzen. Werdesie aus den Töpfen raustun und direkt einpflanzën.
 Wir machen zwei Eingänge für den Hund. Gärtner meint grosse Steine wie du schon gesagt hast werden glitschig und dann könnte Gioia ausrutschen. Er betoniert mir die Eingänge und drauf kommen dann wieder die Steine die ich bereits im Teich gehabt habe. Er sagt das hält. Aber warum glaub ichs noch nicht 

Ich hoffe es klappt, sonst dreh ich nen Film.  Und noch was.Er lässt sich gar nicht gerne dreinreden bei seiner Arbeit. :beeten: :beeten: 

Also haltet mir die Daumen dass alles gut geht.
Wieder einmal Danke  für die immer sehr netten Antworten.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Na, da bin ich jetzt gespannt. Mach bloß Bilder...ich warte


----------



## w54wolle (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit !
Du willst alles richtig machen  , ist doch völlig in Ordnung wenn da noch Zweifel aufkommen aber Du hast viele Tips bekommen, sodas Du eigendlich gar keine größeren Fehler mehr machen kannst die folgenschwehr wären. Also hab Vertrauen alles wird gut. Was das Dreinreden betrifft: wenn klar ist was passieren soll, dann auch in Ruhe arbeiten lassen um nicht zu nerven ! , laß hören wie es gegangen ist :  

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## margit (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen
Fast pünktlich hat der Gärtner angefangen. Besprochen 9 Uhr gekommen 11 Uhr. So sah es vor dem Abpumpen aus.  Gioia wurde in Nachbarsgarten verbannt, da sie ganz aufgeregt den Frosch im leergepumpten Teich gefunden hat. Hat ihm das Leben gerettet, denn der Gärtner trampelte und schaufelte ganz ordentlich.  Quacki wurde in den Kinderpool verfrachtet  
dieser Haufen werden wir wieder in den Lastwagen befördern.  und jetzt hat Gioia genug vom hinterm Zaun zuschauen, springt einfach drüber und setzt sich an ihren Pool und beobachet den Gärtner.   
Ich wurde ja verbannt, damit ich nicht soviel dreinrede. Dabei höre ich mich so gern.


----------



## margit (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

Das war vielleicht ne Story gestern. Der Gärtner hat für das Auspumpen des Teichs eine etwas zu starke Pumpe benutzt. Hatten den Schlauch iin den Kinderpool gehängt und als es anfing zu pumpen stand der Schlauch kerzengrade im Pool und spritzte wie ne Fontaine das Wasser in Nachbarsgarten. Gottseidank war der nicht da. Restwasser ist im Pool gelandet. Und wie er dann fleissig am Steinchen hin und her schmeissen war. Konnte nicht zuschauen. Aber alles in allem scheint er die Steine gut einbetoniert zu haben. 

Ja und heute hätte er den Teich ausspritzen sollen und Pflanzen setzen und Wasser wieder rein.Aber wer kommt nicht..... Telefon kurz vor Mittag komme Freitag.

die Arbeitsmoral lässt zu wünschen übrig.

Hätte im Mai nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig ist einen Hundeteich  anzulegen. Wie wär das wohl herausgekommen wenn ich Fische und Technik im Teich hätte haben wollen. Dann wär das wohl ne Baustelle ohne Ende geworden.

War letzthin im einem Koipark, das sind schon ganz tolle Fische. Kaum bist mit den Händen am Wasser kommen sie und saugen dir am Finger. 
Aber nix da hab sowieso kein Platz mehr im Garten. Aber im Wohnzimmer wären noch ein paar m2 frei. Aquarium. Gefällt mir auch sehr.Habe das mal ganz sanft angetönt zu Hause, oje da hab ich wieder mal in Fettnäpfchen getreten. Aber was solls am Ende bekomme ich immer was ich mir in den Kopf setze.


----------



## margit (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

Gioia sitzt den lieben langen Tag vor dem Pool und beobachtet Quacki und einen __ Rückenschwimmer. 
 

 ​
und da ist er ja
 ​
Gestern war der Gärtner da,versprochen  11 Uhr gekommen wieder mal erst um 16.30. Hat alle Pflanzen in den Teich eingepflanzt und dann Wasser vom Pool in den Teich. Halt vorher haben wir noch Quacki und den Rückenschwimmer rausgefischt. So jetzt ist der Teich wieder voll.
Na ja nicht ganz, Einige Liter sind ja im Garten des Nachbars gelandet zudem noch 1/2 qm Steine rausgenommen. Jetzt ist der Teich wieder 70 cm tief.
Habe dann noch ne Stunde Leitungswasser reinfliessen lassen. Werde morgen nochmals Wasser reinlassen und dann passts wieder. Und sieh da ich kann jetzt sogar am Rand entlang hopsen ohne dass ich runtersurfe.
 ​


----------



## w54wolle (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit !
Der Teich ist sehr schön geworden, wie ich sehe   und ich hoffe das Ihr lange Freude daran haben werdet


----------



## margit (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Wolfgang

 Danke. ja endlich ist er fertig. Das war vielleicht ne Zangengeburt. Gioia wurde schon richtig nervös das ständige Arbeiten an ihrem Teich. Kenn ich so nicht von ihr. Aber jetzt wird es ihr wieder besser gehen da sie den Teich nutzen kann. Ein kleinwenig ist er ja aus der Form geraten aber das ist mir egal. Wenn die Pflanzen grösser sind, achtet man dies nicht mehr. Mal schauen welche dann wirklich überleben. Da ich ja nen tollen Anzug habe wird dies ja kein Problem sein Pflanzen auch mal zu ersetzen.


----------



## margit (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo liebe Leute

Ich sitz am Teich und beobachte Quacki  . Der haut doch immer ab wenn ich zu nah ran komm 
wuff wuff.

Na hab ja auch noch Gesellschaft unterm Tisch  sie bleibt wenigstens. Aber ständig zwickt sie mir eins. Hat ihre Finger noch nicht im Griff.

Schönes Wochenende 
Gioia


----------



## Sternthaler13 (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,
na, das ist doch schön geworden. Aber was für eine Mühe, au Mann. Na, so richtig begeistert ist Gioia nicht über die Gesellschaft. Sie sieht ziemlich gelangweilt aus  

Rino und ich haben am Wochenende unseren gesamten Gemüsegarten platt gemacht. Der war komplett mit Unkraut überwuchert, weil ich mich aus Frust nicht mehr darum gekümmert habe. 50 qm haben wir umgebuddelt. Und mindestens 10 Kilo Ackerqueke da raussortiert. Ätzend, das Zeug. Ich habe einen Muskelkater bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Aber jetzt ist das schlimmste getan und wir können uns um die Neuplanung kümmern. Das macht dann wieder riesig Spaß. Die erste Anlage sah zwar super toll aus, war aber völlig unpraktisch. Jetzt müssen wir mal schauen. Auf jeden Fall kaufen wir nun ein Gewächshaus, damit durch den Regen nicht alles immer wieder kaputtgeht.

Am nächsten Wochenende bauen wir noch ein Insektenhotel und dann geht der Garten langsam in den Winterschlaf. War dieses Jahr ja nicht so viel mit Gartenleben. Na ja...sehen wir mal, wie der nächste Sommer so wird.


----------



## margit (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
Da habt ihr ja was geleistet. Alle Achtung. Hast ja ne 2. Hälfte die dich unterstützt. Insektenhotel klingt ja toll. Ich werd mal eine Igelhütte bauen, da sich immer welche im Garten herumtreiben, mal schauen ob ich sie zum Winterschlaf einladen kann. Sonst hab ich heuer mit Garten nichts mehr am Hut. Weisst hat mir zuviel Zeit gekostet der Teich für Gioia. Ständig das hin und her und all die Leute die vieles wissen und schaffen und dann doch nicht alles so klappt wie es gewünscht wurde . 

Schlussendlich ist er ja fertig geworden, das muss ich mir aber immer wieder vorsagen 
Gioia war auch einwenig gestresst bei dem hin und her am Teich. Die ersten Versuche ihr beizubringen wo der Eingang für sie ist haben wir hinter uns. Merke aber, sie ist nicht mal so wild drauf ständig ins Wasser zu gehen sie liegt fast lieber ganz nah am Wasser und beobachtet alles was sich dort drinnen bewegt.


----------



## Annett (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

bei den derzeit herrschenden Temperaturen wäre ich auch nicht sonderlich scharf darauf, ständig ins Wasser zu gehen. 
Gibt schöneres, wie z.B. reingucken. Dein Hund weiß das anscheinend ziemlich gut.


----------



## margit (27. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Annett
Ja die Temperaturen sind merklich gesunken. Was Gioia betrifft ihr ist es schnurzegal wie kalt es ist. Wir haben ganz in der Nähe einen Bach da geht sie aber ständig rein ob Winter oder Sommer. Dort hat es kleine Fische drin und __ Enten und denen springt ganz gern hinterher.


----------



## margit (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo 
 hab jetzt einen neuen Schlafplatz gefunden.   muss ja immer aufpassen, damit niemand an den Teich kommen kann, ist ja schliesslich meiner....

wuff wuff Gioia


----------



## margit (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

Hier noch ein Bildchen vom Teich  von heute nachmittag, 
Wasser kühl 14 Grad und Luft 18. 
Die Algen wüten im Moment ganz schön. Quacki lässt sich auch nicht blicken. 

Na was solls, dafür hat heute eine Libelle ihre Eier  auf der Schwimminsel abgelegt.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

jepp...ohne diese 2. Hälfte namens Rino könnte ich das gar nicht schaffen. Anders gesagt, ich helfe eher Rino und nicht er mir  

Hier unser Insektenhotel. Es entsteht gerade erst. Aber niedlich, oder?

    

Abgesehen davon gebe ich Annett recht. In den Teich würde ich jetzt auch nicht mehr gehen. Das Wasser ist echt schon kalt. Aber ich denke auch, dass diese Bewegungen dort und was da so kreucht und fleucht, viel spannender ist. Deswegen liegt sie dort auf Beobachtungsposten. Unsere Kätzchen würden da allerdings nicht ansatzweise reingehen. Die saufen den Teich höchstens leer  Und unsere Kleine würde höchstens die ganzen __ Frösche verspeisen! Aber noch hat sie keinen bekommen. Und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so :


----------



## margit (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke
das sieht aber toll aus. Wer darf dort denn logieren? Also wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin weiss ich ja wo's ein tolles Hotel gibt.  
Einfach spitze. 
Dafür bin ich nicht gerade weit gekommen mit dem Igelunterschlupf. Die sch..s Bohrmaschine hat den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hi Margit,
na, alles was so rumfliegt und nützlich ist. Also Wildbienen, Florfliegen, Ohrenkneifer und wer sonst einen Unterschlupf braucht. Das "Appartement", das schon fertig ist, ist z.B. für die Ohrenkneifer. Die Florfliegen kriegen einen roten Kasten mit Einfluglöchern. 

Wir sind im Moment noch mit der Einrichtung beschäftigt. Das ist ja nur der Rohbau, sozusagen *lach*

Ich zeige Dir noch einmal ein Bild, wenn es fertig ist. Das ist ganz schön zeitaufwendig, denn ich muss einen halben Holunderbusch auf 27 cm Stocklänge kleinschneiden. Puh!

Aber heute haben wir erst einmal Unkraut gejätet. Rino ist noch draußen. Ich habe keine Lust mehr und hau mich jetzt eine halbe Stunde auf die Couch. Bißchen chillen  
Nachher mach ich weiter...


----------



## margit (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Anke

Das ist ja nur der Rohbau, sozusagen *lach*

so cool   gibts auch Fenster und Läden 

Wirklich ne tolle Idee. Beim meinem kleinen Garten, gibt es leider nicht so viel Platz. Jetzt ist da ja auch der Teich und ein paar qm braucht Gioia auch noch. Hab zwar nen langen Hang der hat viel Büsche und nen Haufen __ Efeu. Dort drin werd ich mal 1 2 Verstecke für meine stacheligen Freunde bauen. An der Seite des Hauses hab ich ein Hasengehege, das ist etwas gross geraten. 6 x 3 m für 2 Zwergkaninchen. Hat aber seinen Grund. War mal in den Ferien meine Nachbarn mussten sie hüten, als ich wieder nach Hause kam, hatten
sie sich unter dem Gehege ein Tunnel gegraben und sind ausgebüchst. Leider endete die Reise in die Freihet für das Männchen mit dem Tod. Ein Fuchs hat ihn erwischt. Das Weibchen war wieder in Gehege züruckgekrochen. Meister Fuchs kommt von da an sehr oft auf Besuch. Hat aber nichts mehr zu holen. Hab rundum innen und aussen  alles verbarikadiert. Hab dann ein neues Männchen geholt aus nem Heim. Dauerte ne Weile bis sie ihn akzeptiert hat.
War aber spannend zuzusehen.


----------



## margit (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo allerseits
Heut waren wir wieder mal am Bach Fische fangen
Na seht selbst
   
   
   
 ​
war echt cool. Nur hab ich keine gefangen. Aber ich geb nicht auf.

So nun wünschen wir euch ne schöne Zeit denn wir gehen in die Ferien. Bella italia arriviamo


----------



## Redlisch (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hiho,
na dann wünsche ich euch mal erholsamme Ferien !

Meinereiner war heute erfolgreicher beim Fische für den Teich fangen, 10 Karauschen,10 Rotfedern und 21 Blaubandbärblinge (da wird sich der dumme Eisvogel bestimmt freuen) sind dazu gekommen 

Axel


----------



## margit (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel
wow so viel Fische. Hast sie aber nicht mit dem Mund gefangen, oder 
Kannst den Vogel nicht einfach verscheuchen. Hast doch einen grossen Teich da würd ich davor nen Dinosaurier stellen das hast Ruhe vom Eisi


----------



## Redlisch (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel
> wow so viel Fische. Hast sie aber nicht mit dem Mund gefangen, oder




Das konnte ich mir gerade noch verkneifen  



			
				margit schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst den Vogel nicht einfach verscheuchen. Hast doch einen grossen Teich da würd ich davor nen Dinosaurier stellen das hast Ruhe vom Eisi



Ich dachte das hätte ich geschafft, bis ich ihn letzte Woche wieder auf seinen Lauerposten sitzen gesehen habe. Ich habe sein Kopfgeld auf 3 Hundkekse verdreifacht  

Axel


----------



## margit (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Axel
bis einwenig knauserig. Nur 3 Guzi..... 
da würd Gioia nicht mal mit dem Schwanz wedeln 
Aber noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend.


----------



## margit (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

so schaut mein Teich heute um 11.30 aus
 
sehr sehr grün.
NO3 250
NO2 0
GH <3d
KH 0
pH unter 6.4
wurde mit einem Streifentest Tetra getestet. Gab nirgendswo einen anderen


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das dein Nitratwert so hoch ist,
wie schon per PN geschrieben JBL Tests bringen Klarheit.

Wenn die Werte wirklich so stimmen sollten GH,KH, und pH wäre der Teich eigentlich am kippen.

Die grüne Färbung ist normal, der Teich ist neu angelegt, Pflanzen noch am wachsen, da haben Schwebealgen vorrang.


----------



## margit (6. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Jochen

OK dann werd ich nach meinen Ferien wieder messen. Tröpfchentest gelle 
So und jetzt noch packen. Ein schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## margit (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo allerseits
Bin wieder da. Vollgefr... und total entspannt So richtig alles genossen. Nur auf die Dauer wäre das nicht gut für mich, dann wär ich bald breiter wie lang 
Gioia hingegen war völlig gestresst. In dem Städtchen wo wir waren sind Hunde glaub nur da zum Bellen. Wir mussten so ca 100 m die Strasse entlang bis wir in den Feldern waren. Bis dahin gabs vielleicht ein Geheul und Gezeter. Und das jedesmal wenn wir vorbeigingen. Gioia fing auch schon an ganz aggressiv zu reagieren. Hat sie noch nie gemacht vorher. Ich hatte sie immerhin nach 2 Tagen soweit, dass sie vorbeiging an diesen Kläffern ohne das sie zähnefletschend antwortete. Wie gesagt, ich kannte sie so nicht. War was ganz neues. 

Und dann hat doch so ein kleines Kätzchen
 
 
bei Gioia Milch gesucht
 ​
Ich sags euch das war vielleicht was. Gioia sprang irritiert weg und das Kätzchen ständig hinterher und versuchte wieder ranzukommen. 
Wollte es mitnehmen, aber meine bessere Hälfte war dagegen. Hatte kein Erbarmen mit der Kleinen. Ich wollte auch keinen Streit heraufbeschwören

Jezt wieder hier ohne Kätzchen. Beim Teich keine Veränderungen soweit ich es im Dunkeln feststellen konnte. Hasen wohlauf.


----------



## margit (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo zusammen

Heute wieder ein schöner Tag aber sehr kalt. 9 Grad Luft und Wasser ebenfalls nur 9 Grad. 
 ​
und alles schon weggeräumt. Sieht richtig leer aus.

yeah

 

hab noch Besuch bekommen

 ​


----------



## margit (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo

so sieht der Hundeteich nach einem Jahr aus.
  

Gioia an ihrem Lieblingsplatz


----------



## RainerSchm (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Margit,

tolle Bilder. Gioia's Teich hat sich ja schon prächtig entwickelt. Offensichtlich nicht nur ein Paradies für Gioia, sondern auch  für seine tierischen Freunde. Deine schwimmenden Pflanzinseln gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Schwimmt Gioia darum herum?

Ich sehe auch eine heranwachsende Seerose. Hast Du keine bedenken, dass Gioia bald keinen Platz mehr in seinem Teich haben wird?

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Abend. 

Rainer


----------



## margit (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Rainer

Gioia darf sich in ihrem Teich bewegen wie sie will. Da wird ab und zu schon etwas umgepflanzt. Die Schwimminseln habe ich mit einer Schnur versehen und wenn Gioia in den Teich will ziehe ich die Inseln auf die Seite. Sie steht dann oft im Teich und beobachtet alles was da herumschwimmt. Sie selber aber schwimmt nicht drin. Dafür ist der Teich fast einwenig zu klein. Da haben wir nen grösseren in der Nähe, nämlich den Bodensee


----------



## Dodi (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hundeteich*

 Margit!

Dein Teich ist mittlerweile wirklich sehr schön geworden.
Sieht echt klasse aus, auch mit den Schwimminseln. 
Wasser ist klar, Pflanzen gut eingewachsen und es bietet noch anderen Tieren einen Bade- und Trinkplatz.

Weiter so!


----------



## Simfex (26. März 2013)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo erstmal

Da ich zur Zeit das selbe Ziel verfolge und handwerklich relativ geschickt bin, möchte ich Euch mal meine Gedankengänge vermitteln. Wichtig für den Hund ist es einen gefahrlosen Einstieg zu haben. Besonders auch wenn sich noch kleine Kinder mit im Hause befinden. Diese toben gerne mit den Vierbeinern herum und sollten nicht gleich bis zum Hals versinken. Also ist ein flacher Einstieg von allen Seiten notwendig. Ich spreche hier von einem reinen Schwimmteich für Hunde. Je nachdem welcher Rasse bzw Größe der Hund angehört sollte man die Tiefe des Teiches berechnen.
Aus Erfahrung mit meinen Minenlegern weiß ich, dass gerne alles was Pflanzen angeht in der Regel der kompletten Zerstörung anheim fällt. Somit ist das Bepflanzen eher nicht zu empfehlen. 
Heben Sie zuerst nur mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl die, falls vorhanden, Grasnabe ab, und zwar mit ungefähr 10cm Erde, um die Wurzeln des Grases nicht zu verletzen. Gestalten Sie den Aushub so, dass er ca 60cm weiter ist als der eigentliche Teich werden soll. Nun legen Sie die Grasmatten Irgendwo dort vorsichtig ab, wo Sie für einige Tage ungefährdet liegen können. (Ich erkläre noch, wofür wir diese brauchen können)
Sie haben jetzt nach dem ersten Arbeitsgang eine relativ plane Fläche in Form des Teiches (+60cm) mit einer Tiefe von ca 10cm.
Gehen Sie nun in sich und überlegen, wo in diesem Teich die tiefste Stelle sein soll, und natürlich auch wie tief.
Ich empfehle Ihnen den Teich ruhig etwas tiefer zu gestalten, erstens damit er sich nicht so schnell aufwärmt und zweitens damit der Wuffi auch mal ganz hineingehen oder zwei drei Züge schwimmen kann. Diesen Bereich graben Sie nun aus und geben in der Tiefe noch ca 8cm zu.
Wenn Sie nun immer noch nicht gänzlich erschöpft sein sollten, können Sie nun damit fortfahren, vom Außenbereich des Teiches bis hin zu tiefsten Stelle des Selbigen zu graben. die ersten 60 cm lassen Sie  möglichst eben stehen. den Rest passen Sie mit leichter Schräge aber immer stärker werdend bis zur tiefsten Stelle an. Zum Schluß hin, können Sie nun ruhig steil abfallen weil bis dahin Hasso schon bis zur Hälfte im Wasser steht und eh damit rechnet mit dem Strampeln beginnen zu müssen. Haben Sie allerdings auch die bereits erwähnten Kinder dabei, dann gestalten Sie das Becken komplett leicht schräg abfallend. Wir wollen ja nicht dass den kleinen Rackern etwas zustößt. Jetzt aber machen Sie mal Pause, essen etwas Feines und schlafen sich mal richtig aus..............
........zrrrrrrrchrrrrrrrzrrrrrrrch.
Ich werde an meinem Teich an einer Stelle mit dem Aushub einen Aussichtshügel mit Ruhefläche für die Dampfnasen einrichten. Dort können Sie in Ruhe Kraft schöpfen und andererseits besser die Nachbarn anmosern. Dafür benötige ich auch die Grasvasen um den Erdhügel damit gleich zu belegen. Wir sparen uns dadurch das Rasen sähen.
Sollten Sie selbiges nicht wollen, können Sie die Grasvasen und den Aushub natürlich anderweitig verwenden oder entsorgen.

Haben wir nun all Dieses hinter uns gebracht gehen wir über in den nächsten, nicht ganz so mühseligen Schritt. Besorgen Sie sich sogenanntes Teichflies in ausreichender Menge und belegen Sie ruhig auch in doppelter Lage ihr
so mühsam erschaffenes Erdloch.(Ein Teich wird es erst noch).
Dieses Teichflies schützt  die nun zu legende Teichfolie vor durchdrückenden Steinen oder anderen spitzen oder scharfkantigen Bösewichten. Sparen Sie bitte bei der Teichfolie nicht  an der Qualität. Erstens hält Sie dadurch länger, und zweitens sparen Sie sich den Kauf einer neuen Folie sowie viel Arbeit. 
Nun werden Sie sich fragen, ob denn die Teichfolie den Hundekrallen standhalten wird. Ich kann Ihnen garantieren, Sie wird es nicht. Und deshalb folgt nun der letzte und nicht minder wichtige Schritt.
Dazu benötigen wir eine Betonmischmaschine, eine ausreichende Menge an feinkörnigem Fertigbeton ( Körnung bis ungefähr 10mm, sowie einen Betonzusatz (z.B von Ceresit ) um den Beton durch beimischen wasserdicht zu machen.
Keine Angst, klingt nach viel Arbeit, aber ich sage Ihnen es ist lange nicht so mühselig wie das was wir bislang geleistet haben, und es macht auch noch richtig Spaß.
Wir werden nun den angemischten Beton in einer Stärke zwischen 6cm, besser 8cm in den Teichboden einbringen, nicht etwa als ganzes, sondern etappenweise in Form einzelner Platten. Wie Sie diese nun gestalten, spielt keine Rolle, Ob in Form von Bruchplatten, rechteckig oder Rund oder wie auch immer Sie möchten. Von einer durchgehenden Betonplatte rate ich deshalb ab, da diese sich im Winter durch den Frost heben und senken könnte und dadurch Schaden nehmen wird. Durch das Gestalten einzelner Platten,  besteht diese Gefahr nicht. da diese sich einzeln bewegen können. Wenn Sie möchten, können Sie diese Platten auch farblich gestalten durch beimischen verschiedenster Farben aus Oxydpulfer. Dieses finden Sie zB im Internet.
Solange das Wasser klar ist, sieht das auch ganz ansehnlich aus wenn der Grund in verschiedensten Farben gestaltet ist. All diese Platten gestalten wir also nach eigenem Ermessen direkt vor Ort an der Stelle wo Sie auch liegen sollen. Auf gut Deutsch will ich sagen klatschen Sie den Beton ca 8cm dick auf den Boden des Teiches und formen Sie mit einer Kelle die gewünschte Platte wie es Ihnen gefällt. Die Ränder sollten Sie aber nach Möglichkeit abrunden um einem Brechen der Kanten vorzubeugen. Diese Platten arbeiten Sie in den ganzen Teichboden ein, bis hinaus in den Rasen. (wir haben ja 60 cm weiter ausgestochen als der Teich selbst groß ist. Dadurch haben wir einen Randbereich geschaffen der ruhig nass werden darf und nicht zu einer Sumpflandschaft wird. Sie sind natürlich in Ihrer Schaffenskraft völlig frei und können den Hundeteich nach Belieben gestalten. Zum Schluß ist noch etwas Geduld von Nöten. Lassen Sie den Beton in Ruhe durchtrocknen ( ca 1 Woche, lieber etwas länger ) und schützen Sie Ihn vor Regen. Wenn der Teich dann endlich in Betrieb genommen werden konnte, nutzen Sie sein Wasser zum Gießen Ihres Gartens und geben Sie regelmäßig frisches Wasser in den Teich zurück.
Ich hoffe diese Anleitung trägt nun dazu beei dass alle unsere Hunde im Sommer auch daheim Ihre Abkühlung erfahren und wünsche viel Freude damit.
P.S. Ich werde noch demnächst ein paar Zeichnungen einstellen, die das Ganze optisch ergänzen sollen.
Viel Spaß beim Schwitzen.
Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt und dürfen behalten werden.


----------



## BobbyT (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo,
der Teich ist wirklich schön. Auch Bobby soll einen schönen Teich bekommen. Bisher haben wir wohl Glück gehabt. Die Folie scheint noch ganz zu sein. 2 Seerosen hat er auch im tiefen Bereich akzeptiert. Nun muss ich aber dringend etwas zum Folienschutz unternehmen.
Steinfolie kommt nicht in Frage (habe ich schon gerade gelernt).
Trasszement und Steine ??? Ich habe keinen Betonmischer und traue mir nach 6 Jahren Hausumbau auch keine Zementarbeiten zu. 

Ach so: bin neu hier, habe seit Herbst 2012 ein Loch mit Folie und Wasser im Garten.

Liebe Grüße
Ulrike


----------



## Kolja (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo Ulrike,

herzlich Willkommen hier.

Verbundmatte und vermörteln kannst du auch. Und das gibt einen festen Panzer. 
In meiner Signatur kannst du sehen, wie ich es gemacht habe.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Hallo..

Also unser Hund HASST Wasser.. schlimm genug dass mans trinken muss...   allerdings hat der Nachbar- LAbrador unsren ,,alten" ( mittlerweile zugeschütteten) Teich echt toll gefunden, flach, matschig und voller Pflanzen zum rausreissen... als der neue Teich fertig war, ist er erst mal mit SChwung reingelaufen...  und war weg...     den im Gegensatz zum alte Teich ist der neue 2 meter tief und fällt sehr steil ab.. als er wieder auftauchte, paddelte er panisch zum Ufer und schielt unsren teich seitdem nur noch schief an....


----------



## jolantha (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hundeteich*

Ulrike,
mein Hund darf nur an einer Stelle in Wasser, und da habe ich einfach der Länge nach einen breiten
Streifen Synthetikrasen gelegt, und am Rand mit Feldsteinen beschwert, so kann er nicht ausrutschen
auf der Folie. 
Ich benutze diese " Eingang " auch da ich selber auf der Folie ja auch abgehe wie Schmidts Katze


----------

